# Lures



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

What are some lures that every pier and surf fisherman should always have?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

10" Gotcha's with 6 "BIG"treble hooks!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm surprised you haven't gotten more responses- maybe a target species might help. A couple I would keep on hand would be a couple different sizes of Gatcha plugs, bubble rigs, a topwater popper, a good suspending lure (something that mimics a cigar minnow would be good), a couple speckle trout and pompano jigs..... The list could go on


----------



## Addicted2Fishing (Apr 15, 2014)

Pretty much anything i can catch.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

You can use the jigs and spoons near shore and across the sandbars for fish like pompano,and maybe a redfish, trout, or kingfish (aka ground mullet, not to be confused with king mackerel), And even ladyfish and bluefish (especially mornings and evenings). You should also do well catching redfish, kingfish, flounder, etc with cut bait, live or frozen shrimp, or live bull minnows- especially in the evening. My grandparents used to do well catching flounder with live bull minnows. 
In slightly deeper water you'll run across larger redfish, Sailcats / Gafftop catfish (good eating), hardheaded catfish , more ladyfish and bluefish, etc. And around pilings you'll find sheepshead.
You can use the Gatcha lures, bubble rigs, and spoons in deeper water for Spanish mackerel, hardtails, bluefish, etc. You can use the lager lures to try for King Mackerel, Cobia, larger Spanish Mackerel, etc. Some hard core Cobia pier fishermen keep a Cobia rod handy with a nice Cobia jig in case one comes crusing by. Some areas (depending on the body of water and the time of year) you'll find some species of snapper and grouper, and it would not be uncommon to see some tarpon, a dorado/ dolphin/ Mahi, or maybe a stray blackifin tuna off of some of the gulf piers to the east on the panhandle.
Just remember, live bait usually does better if you can get it. Frozen and cut baits work pretty good when live is unavailable or they are not hitting the artificials.
Also, ask the guys at the bait and tackle shops- they can help, especially with what to use and when.
Now, anyone else chime in here and correct me if I got something wrong, or feel anything needs to be added. Some of this info is just what I've heard before and may not be derived from personal experiences.
Hope this was helpful


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

A couple of Rapala X Rap 15 Subwalks and Yo Zuri 6" minnows would come in handy.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Live bait is always good


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Addicted2Fishing said:


> What are some lures that every pier and surf fisherman should always have?


 Addicted 2 fishing .....
think JIGS-----
1/2 and 3/4 ounce white hex head jigs .....for spanish ,small kings....they will tear these jigs up due to thier action on light line.
Flounder ,redfish will attack these lures. 

For pompano in the surf.....3/8 or 1/2 ounce pink or burnt orange jig. You can cast these after setting out other rods with shrimp or sandfleas. 

Inshore ....bays and the sound 1/4,3/8,1/2 oz. jigs with soft plastics baits of various colors for the targeted species....white ,red ,chartreuse, pink ,watermellon


----------



## MrFish49 (Jun 30, 2012)

Jigs- Pompano, Cobia, and white hex head jigs
Gotchas, Clark Spoons- for spanish


----------

